# pour le compte de



## shreck2

Salut à tous!
Estoy leyendo un artículo de "Le Monde" que habla del "tirón de orejas" que la Interpol ha dado al Reino Unido por no utilizar la base de datos de la Interpol y por no compartir información con ellos. La frase que me crea duda dice: 

_Un porte-parole du Home Office, le ministère de l'intérieur britannique, a réagi en assurant que la Grande-Bretagne coopérait étroitement avec Interpol et que ses services de lutte contre le crime organisé consultaient les bases de données de l'organisation_ *pour le compte de* _différentes agences de sécurité britanniques._

Creo que quiere decir: "a través de", pero no estoy segura... cualquier ayuda será bienvenida!


----------



## yserien

pour le compte de : bases de datos de la organización solicitados por varias agencias de seguridad...


----------



## yserien

n ce qui me concerne. _Son Eminence avait ordonné des prières publiques afin d'obtenir la pluie : pour mon compte, j'eusse bien fait un pacte avec la sécheresse_ (MAURIAC, _Journal 1, _1934, p. 23).


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Pour le compte de: por cuenta de

Je pense que dans ta phrase, ça colle bien.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## shreck2

Gracias por la confirmación!
Saludos!


----------



## f007

Hola!!!
Tengo grandes dudas con "pour le compte" en la siguiente frase:
"On dit que Joey a fait beaucoup de mauvais coups pour le compte de son frère"
Significa "Se dice que Joey recibió muchos golpes bajos de su hermano" o "Se dice que Joey cometió muchos actos bajos para su hermano"
¿O ninguna de las dos?
¡¡¡Muchas gracias de antemano!!!
f007


----------



## essai

para su hermano

no sé cómo traducirlo exactamente, ya que "pour le compte de X" es "para X" pero con un sentido de que se está haciendo en vez de X o por petición de X.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Pour le compte:

*- por encargo de 
- de parte de
- por cuenta de*


----------



## f007

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!!


----------



## breochao

Au secour! 

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider avec le sens de cette phrase et sa traduction vers l'espagnol? 

"les compagnies d'assurances ne sont donc pas obligées de *régler pour le compte de qui il apartiendra*"

Mi intento: 

 Así pues, las compañías de seguros no están obligadas a pagar por cuenta de quien le corresponde. 

Merci. Gracias.


----------



## Disco Méthode

Le sens est le suivant : 

las compañías de seguros no están obligadas a pagar en vez des los que deben pagar (probablemente los que provocaron el problema/el daño)


----------



## breochao

Merci.

C'est ce que j'avais compris. 

Algún español familiarizado con este tipo de lenguaje podría decirme qué le parece la traducción que he propuesto. 

Gracias.


----------



## Marina Urquidi

Ayuda! De pronto, no tengo la más mínima idea de cómo traducir "_pour le compte de_", aunque entienda perfectamente bien lo que quiere decir!

La oración en francés: 

_*Depuis le 1er mai 2009, Accor Services Chili développe, commercialise et gère la carte essence « Petrobrás Flota – Ticket Car®» pour le compte du groupe pétrolier*_.

Mi intento de traducción, sin la expresión:

*Desde el 1° de mayo 2009, Accor Services Chile desarrolla, comercializa y gestiona la tarjeta combustible Petrobras Flota – Ticket Car® pour le compte de la petrolera brasileña*.

Cualquier idea agradecida de antemano!

Marina


----------



## Michelange

¿por cuenta de, a cargo de? No sé, en principio no veo complicación. Espera, en todo caso, más respuestas.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Michelange said:


> ¿por cuenta de, a cargo de? No sé, en principio no veo complicación. Espera, en todo caso, más respuestas.


Exacto. "Por cuenta de".

*** Gracias Tina, he unido los hilos


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=892252


----------



## Marina Urquidi

Gracias Michelange y Tina . 

Hasta pronto, 
Marina


----------



## blacklight6

Hola
tengo un problema con la palabra COMPTE, sé que se traduce como "cuenta", podría traducirla como "cuenta del gobierno" pero me suena raro.
A qué se refiere "compte du gouvernement"??


Francis Lorentz a effectué une mission sur le commerce électronique pour le compte du gouvernement français et qui a été présenté, le 8 mai 1998, par le ministre de l'économie Dominique Strauss-Kahn.


Gracias!


----------



## Hite

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos​
Necesito traducir esta frase al español y no entiendo muy bien lo que significa "pour le compte du".

Original: Le taux de possession est très élevé, comme le confirme une récente enquête l'institut de recherches Fujitsu *pour le compte du* gouvernement auprès de quelque 10.500 enfants dans tout le pays.

Mi intento: El índice de posesión es muy elevado, como lo confirma una encuesta reciente del Instituto de Investigaciones Fujitsu *a nombre del / a cargo del * Gobierno realizada a alrededor de 10.500 niños en todo el país.

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Hite.

Como verás a lo largo de este hilo, lo más normal es traducirlo por "por cuenta de".

Otra posible solución: por encargo de.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

